# Mitchell's 60 Gallon Cube



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Tom from ORG delivered my Marineland Reef Ready 60 gallon cube and stand last night. So the project begins!!
It's sitting in the garage but I am hoping to get it in the house this weekend. 

Pics to follow.

Hardware will include
Vertex Puratek RO/DI 100gpd unit 
Vertex IN80 Skimmer

Neptune Systems Apex Controller

1x EcoTech Radion LED Light Fixture
2x EcoTech MP10wES powerheads

In Sump Titanium Heater
Grounding Probe


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

can't wait to see the pics considering the quality of the other pictures you have taken.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Chris. It's going to be a slow process. Funny though I'm really hating taking pictures under LEDs, lol so what do I decide to light my own tank with??? Sometimes I just don't make sense. Oh well I guess it will give me practice.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I can understand why you hate taking pictures with leds but it will be worth it to look at as well as with your hydro bill which is the most important in my opinion.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Picturessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! exiting stage


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Got the tank downstairs. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

PICTURES!!!!!

The Tank/Stand


DSC_5082 by in his image, on Flickr

The Overflow


DSC_5085 by in his image, on Flickr

The Back


DSC_5087 by in his image, on Flickr

The Vent......Question for everyone. The vent tube is just sitting in the hole. Should I silicone it in place ?


DSC_5091 by in his image, on Flickr

The Skimmer


DSC_5094 by in his image, on Flickr

The RO/DI


DSC_5096 by in his image, on Flickr


DSC_5098 by in his image, on Flickr

Mounted...Have to paint the wood to keep the wife happy


DSC_5099 by in his image, on Flickr

That's it for now


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Don't silicone it in place, as you will need to periodically remove it to clean it out.

I thought the Marineland tanks were drilled in the bottom...interesting.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

I believe the bottom of this tank is tempered.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

This looks like it'll be an awesome tank. I like cube like tanks. Hope to see some awesome pics.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

mitchell said:


> I believe the bottom of this tank is tempered.


Maybe just the larger ones have holes in the bottom.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

This is the system I'm going to go with the suspend the light fixture

http://www.marinedepot.com/AquaticL...ures-AquaticLife-AK01209-FILTACMOFTHK-vi.html


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh gee I guess I should have cleared it with admin before I posted that link to the light hanger. Is it ok that I post the link??? Cause I just got a FREAKIN infraction on AP for posting it. Toooo Friggin much. Wow


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No problem here =)

Curious, why didn't you use the ecotech hanging kit?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

The ecotech hanging system is a ceiling suspension system. I have a drop ceiling and I don't want to mess with the tiles.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

This makes sense then =)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha did you get busted for "non sponsor promotion"? I got one of those last month...



mitchell said:


> Oh gee I guess I should have cleared it with admin before I posted that link to the light hanger. Is it ok that I post the link??? Cause I just got a FREAKIN infraction on AP for posting it. Toooo Friggin much. Wow


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a sweet stand and tank, how about the sump?
Are you going for a mix reef or anything in particular. Ill keep following the build


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mitchell said:


> PICTURES!!!!!
> 
> Mounted...Have to paint the wood to keep the wife happy
> 
> That's it for now


This is most important point in our hobby 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Haha did you get busted for "non sponsor promotion"? I got one of those last month...


Yep

The sump is being made by who ever does ORG's Acrylic work I'm hoping it will be done this week. Although I'm not in a huge rush, I still have some electrical work to be done for the tank ( GFI ) plus I have a smaller tank in the works to sort of get my hands wet again ( its been several years since Ive done this) The light and MP10's might arrive this week also.

For now I think it will be a mixed reef steering more towards LPS/zoos/shrooms

I like SPS but I'm more into the others.

Yes I agree.......keeping the wife happy is key, I always say, happy wife/happy life


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice setup and very similar to what I am working on.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you order the Ecotech Radion led from? I think I might try it out too.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

All the equipment is coming from Oakville Reef Gallery.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

mitchell said:


> All the equipment is coming from Oakville Reef Gallery.


Ah ok gotcha. Sorry I missed that part.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

No worries


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

More items have arrived


IHI_4128 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_4130 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_4129 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_4131 by in his image, on Flickr

Just waiting for the sand/rocks and the sump.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Light hanger and live sand arrived. I also grabbed some Bali Rock


IMG_2895 by in his image, on Flickr


IMG_2894 by in his image, on Flickr


IMG_2889 by in his image, on Flickr


IMG_2892 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

mitchell said:


> All the equipment is coming from Oakville Reef Gallery.


So your getting most of your equipment from Tom? That's great, the man really knows his stuff. I bought some of my equipment from him too when I was setting up my tank. Gotta say the skimmer I bought from him is super sweet. 

Also that's an amazing light fixture. Was that the one he has hanging over one of his display tanks?


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Syed said:


> So your getting most of your equipment from Tom? That's great, the man really knows his stuff. I bought some of my equipment from him too when I was setting up my tank. Gotta say the skimmer I bought from him is super sweet.
> 
> Also that's an amazing light fixture. Was that the one he has hanging over one of his display tanks?


No he isn't using one yet. He will be switching that LED out for a Radion I believe. I'm taking the one he is currently using and putting it over a second tank.


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

And I have a sump.....wet test this weekend. I already see a change I want done to it....TONY.........


IHI_7052 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_7063 by in his image, on Flickr


IHI_7050 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Found some Fiji Branch rock out west. They are shipping it tomorrow. 1 Big piece and a few smaller ones. 2.5 pounds in total.

Here is what I got. Hopefully it arrives unbroken


fijibranch2 by in his image, on Flickr


fijibranch by in his image, on Flickr


fijibranch1 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Light hanger installed


IMG_2901 by in his image, on Flickr


----------

